# I would REALLY love to have Solar, but HOW?



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been interested in Solar Power for years, but am no closer to getting it. I know it's really expensive, and in this part of Kentucky there are no incentives from the Government, like there is in Eastern Kentucky.

So, if you have Solar power, how did you get started? And what problems have you experienced, if any? I guess what I'm asking there is, would you do it all over again?


----------



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

Well, I got started like you...with a keen interest in a self reliant lifestyle...that included energy. I researched the products and systems and lifestyle changes and consumption and all of the things you have probably done. When the opportunity came, I was pretty well prepared and just purchased the needed equipment from a company in which I had developed a trust. I've been on solar power for 2 1/2 years and all is well so far.

Yes, it is expensive...no doubt....and if you are over 50, you may or may not get back to even moneywise. I didn't care about that, it was a lifestyle thing with me. I do not participate in any government programs of any kind...again, just a thing with me. I do not have backup grid power.

I can't answer the "would I do it again" part, because I've done it and I tend not to look back. I sense you may mean "has it been worthwhile"...and for me, it has so far.

I'll try to summarize the solar experience, as I have experienced it:

- No matter what system you install, you will have to make lifestyle changes to live within the confines of solar
- You should have a trustworthy backup...be it a generator, grid power, or both.
- In my opinion you should get help in the proper setup and the equipment to support that setup...but if possible, you should install the system yourself. This provides gobs of info on how everything works.
- In my opinion, the weak links in solar are the inverter and the batteries. My system has only one inverter and if it fails..the system is dead. I could run generator power until I got another inverter...but that is pricey as is a new inverter (about $3000). So, if I could have afforded it, I would have 2 inverters.

I do not like batteries...but this is the storage system for solar. I wish there was an alternative, but there isn't.

So, what I would do different is: Have 2 inverters, and I would have purchased a wind generator matched and mated to my system (I still can do this since I purchased a system that is engineered to accept the panels, a generator and a wind input) Hope this helps!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

How about starting with solar hot water. Systems are less initial outlay then pv and have quicker paybacks.

You can also start small by building dedicated systems to operate a specific item. Build a small system soley to operate the frig. or some other item. May not be much but it'll give you experiance with solar and start you on your way. Don't worry about expanding it. Instead of adding on, just build another system to operate something else.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks so much to both of you for your input. I'll consider every thing you said carefully.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Very well stated WWW.

Start with one small system,Brilliant answer!
You made the simplicity to get started easily understood and not overwhelming.

Once you take a baby step you learn the basics, the rest is just upsizing as time/money permits and fits your lifestyle.Its not that tough a learning curve at all.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

So far, I've fried my own brain reading about Solar Water Heaters! God help me when I take on something else!


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

MisFitFarm said:


> So far, I've fried my own brain reading about Solar Water Heaters! God help me when I take on something else!


Hi,
Here is a good (free) book on the simplest kind of solar water heaters:

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/ISPWH/ispwh.htm

Should work well in Kentucky.

Gary


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am considering starting with the chicken house. When it is built, it will have a window or 3.

If I get a wal-mart light and set it so the light from the window charges it, I am thinking it will come on at night to give them the 14 hour length of day. That means I will not have to run an electric cord to the hen house.


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

My thoughts are also that you may want to start with other solar projects like putting a greenhouse on the side of your house facing the south and using the heat during the day to warm your home. Many times you can find old sliding glass doors or windows for free or almost nothing and these can be used for all types of solar projects. Solar cookers are easy to build as well as hot water heaters. At my age I do not think that we will ever have a system that produces elect., but have over the years have done many energy saving projects with many using the sun. Solar projects do not have to always cost big bucks or a degree to do. I saw a solar oven made from a tire intertube with a piece of glass on top facing the sun. You would be supprised at how hot a temp. this simple oven will reach on a clear day even in the winter.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Terri said:


> That means I will not have to run an electric cord to the hen house.


You might want to reconsider, there will be nights you will need a heat lamp.


----------



## truckdriverx72 (Oct 31, 2007)

Al. Countryboy said:


> My thoughts are also that you may want to start with other solar projects like putting a greenhouse on the side of your house facing the south and using the heat during the day to warm your home. Many times you can find old sliding glass doors or windows for free or almost nothing and these can be used for all types of solar projects. Solar cookers are easy to build as well as hot water heaters. At my age I do not think that we will ever have a system that produces elect., but have over the years have done many energy saving projects with many using the sun. Solar projects do not have to always cost big bucks or a degree to do. I saw a solar oven made from a tire intertube with a piece of glass on top facing the sun. You would be supprised at how hot a temp. this simple oven will reach on a clear day even in the winter.


Got any info about that oven? Really sounds neat !!!


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies. Just so you know, I have Fibromyalgia, and I have trouble concentrating a lot, so some of the sites I have been on read like a legal text book! I really appreciate the simple ideas!

Thanks, Gary, I will check in to down loading the book. I love DIY stuff, as long as I can follow the directions. DOn't get me wrong, I'm not an idiot(one of the so called experts in my disability process actually COMPLAINED because he said I have above average intelligence.......what, you can't be disabled if you have a brain?!?!), I just have dificulty concentrating on things.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You might want to reconsider, there will be nights you will need a heat lamp.


Yep.

On the COLD nights, I will run an extension cord out!


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Al. Countryboy said:


> ... Solar projects do not have to always cost big bucks or a degree to do. I saw a solar oven made from a tire intertube with a piece of glass on top facing the sun. You would be supprised at how hot a temp. this simple oven will reach on a clear day even in the winter.


There are half a dozen solar projects here that have one year paybacks and are pretty cheap to do:
http://www.builditsolar.com/TopTen/tenoneyearpb.htm

Gary


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Gary, thank you so much! That link is fantastic. I have bookmarked it in my favorites, it will definitely come in handy! Darn, we need you in Kentucky! No one around here knows anything about Solar, and apparently they don't intend to!


----------

